# Are we getting paranoiac



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-31832759

This type of thing happened all the time on new builds and we just got on with it without making the BBC news. It seems to me that shipping is getting a bad time lately in the press, anybody agree?

AlbieR


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

As you say Albie, machinery failures of one sort or another are a fact of life for marine engineers. Doesn’t matter if its new tonnage, not so new tonnage or old tonnage; all fall foul of breakdowns to a greater or lesser degree.
Might be unfair to say that the press only take interest when such failures cause inconvenience through loss of service, or perhaps cause pollution. Incidents that involve significant loss of life are usually reported of course. (At least where the loss of life involves passengers).
However, the majority of merchant ship losses (including about 10 – 15 large vessels every year) are rarely reported outside of the industry. The associated annual loss of about 2000 seafarers also seems not to be newsworthy.
Not surprising I suppose when the petulant behaviour of a TV presenter is the stuff of headlines.


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

AlbieR said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-31832759
> 
> This type of thing happened all the time on new builds and we just got on with it without making the BBC news. It seems to me that shipping is getting a bad time lately in the press, anybody agree?
> 
> AlbieR


Well Albie R 
There is a wee bit more to the story than a split pipe. The new vessel was commissioned in Poland and if you have any experience of working with the way the public sector procurement methodology works the tenders actually specified the max price for the contract. naturally the yard - any yard - goes for broke to get the highest figure and then starts the process of cutting corners within the build - delivery - or overall contract - usually catching out the public procurement "boffins" in the process. This vessel has not officially entered service as her ramp is larger than the link span designed to accommodate her. ????? Therefore extensive shore side operations are underway ( again at inflated costs due to "emergency" nature of contract) to actually get the vessel to deliver on her assigned route. The current media is of course - especially the BBC - keen to highlight any Scot Gov failings. Interesting times in ould Scotia at present.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Built FSG I think


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

> The MV Loch Seaforth was withdrawn from service yesterday morning due to a split in a pipe which carries lubricants to the gearbox.


New pipe manufactured with anti-vib curly bit; fitted - "Thank you!" says Chief - cue all fainting due shock!


----------



## jmirvine (Nov 23, 2006)

That's the trouble with 24 hour news coverage - They have to say *SOMETHING!*


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

With my extensive engineering background, surely a roll of duct tape would be the appropriate repair for a split pipe ? (==D)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Kaiser Bill said:


> With my extensive engineering background, surely a roll of duct tape would be the appropriate repair for a split pipe ? (==D)


Or greasy rags served over with synthetic rope yarn. Later to be covered with Thistle Bond for a permanent job. Same for duct tape.


----------



## jmirvine (Nov 23, 2006)

Or wrap it in leckies coper wire, then solder it all together with the blowlamp.

Done that a few times in my career!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Typical Poles..... their fault for the weather too! 

Everyone like to pass on new 'bad news'... especially about ships. I have heard passengers say that 'that ship is badly maintained and has to be scrapped'.... because the carpet is a bit worn. Or the AC is not working in cabin 7052. All the other thousand cabins are fine... again... scrap the ship! Blah!


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Typical Poles..... their fault for the weather too! .........


However, this ship was built in Germany by a yard that has a reputation for quality that is second to none.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

I realise I evaded the question, "Are we getting paranoiac?" 

We aren't but they are. The fact that they are out to get us is irrelevant.


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

I doubt anybody is, but paranoid, maybe.


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

This seems to be getting off the thread. My original question was "Does the BBC have a downer on the MN"
I remember taking a new build out of Korea and finding they had left the flushing oil in the main engine in the rush to get the ship ready for hand over. We sailed from Hyundai and if it wasn't for the honesty of the Korean Ship Manager who "tipped me the wink" we would have sailed into a disaster. We dropped the ME sump into the cofferdam and replenished the oil with good stuff. All without the press being involved!


----------

